# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Επανεκκίνηση Μπαταριών για Κινητά

## d_nikolaos

Για σας παιδιά. Ξέρει κανείς πως μια μπαταρία κινητού που έχει να χρησιμοποιηθεί πολύ καιρό μπορώ να την κάνω να ξανά δουλέψει; Νομίζω αν συνδέσεις τις επαφές τις μπαταρίας με την τάση δικτύου αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## thanos

Συνδεσε τη για 5-10 λεπτα με ενα τροφοδοτικο DC 3.5V και μετα βαλτη στο κινητο να φορτισει.

----------


## d_nikolaos

Thx αλλά πιες επαφές να συνδέσω στα 3,5V έχει 3. Εχο τροφοδοτικό στα 4,5V κάνει?

----------


## thanos

Το + με το + το - με το - η τριτη επαφη στη μπαταρια μενει ασυνδετη.Τα 4,5ν ειναι οκ .Προσεχε παντα για πιθανη* υπερθεμανση* και μην υπερβεις τα 10 το πολυ 15 λεπτα!!!!
Το συγκεκριμενο κολπακι το εχω δοκιμασει μονο σε παλιες μπαταριες ΝιCd k' Li-polymer,και δε γνωριζω αν εχει καποια επιπτωση στην ζωη της μπαταριας.Η συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια *δε θα μετατρεψει τις παλιες μπαταριες σε καινουργιες!*Απλα επαναφερει ενα μικρο τμημα του φορτιου της μπαταριας προκειμενου να λειτουργησει το κυκλωμα φορτισης του κινητου.

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ ξέρω ότι πρέπει να αποφορτιστεί πλήρως και μετά να φορτιστεί κανονικά.

Αυτό με το τροφοδοτικό γιατί το λες?
Μήπως, επειδή έχει να χρησιμοποιηθεί καιρό, αν μπει στο κινητό, θα σταματήσει να φορτίζει πριν γεμίσει καλά?

----------


## thanos

Εαν η μπαταρια αποφορτιστει εντελως τοτε το κινητο δεν μπαινει καν στη διαδικασια φορτισης και η μπαταρια δεν φορτιζει.Σ'αυτη την περιπτωση μπορεις να την φορτισεις μονο με εξωτερικο φορτιστη μπαταριων.Εαν δεν εχεις καταφευγεις στο παραπανω κολπακι μετα τη βαζεις στο κινητο και φορτιζει κανονικα.  :Wink: 

Τα παλια Siemens παρουσιαζαν αυτο το προβλημα πολυ συχνα.Το κολπο αυτο το ειδα σε μαγαζι κινητης τηλεφωνιας οταν πηγα το siemens ενος φιλου με το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα για φτιαξιμο(κρυφοκοιταζα πισω απο το παγκο...).Γι αυτη την χαζομαρα μου πηρε 15€!!!!Απο τοτε το εχω κανει παρα πολλες φορες σε δικα μου siemens και Ericsson ακομα και με μπαταρια 1,5ν αντι για τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## stratos77

παιδια δεν παιζουμε και λεμε ετσι απλα βαζοντας τις μπαταριες σε ενα τροφοδοτικο η στο ψυγειο κλπ με τις μπαταριες.ειδικα ενα ειναι li-po....θελουν ειδικη μεταχειριση και υπαρχει προβλημα εκρηξης!!!οταν μια μπαταρια ψοφισει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει ζωη μετα..μπορει να δειτε φορτιο αλλα η μπαταρια στην ουσια δεν εχει ζωη ..καλο θα ειναι να λεμε πραγματα που εχουμε κανει η ειναι σιγουρα γιατι ενα post ακυρο δεν εχει στην ουσια κανενα νοημα!!!ασε που μπορει να γινει κανενα ατυχημα μονο και μονο απο ενα λαθος post.στο youtube υπαρχει σχετικο βιντεο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M5ft...eature=related

Π Ρ Ο Σ Ο Χ Η...

----------


## thanos

Mαλλον δεν διαβασες ή δεν καταλαβες τα προηγουμενα post..????

1.Εννοειται πως οποιαδηποτε αλλη διαδικασια ''φορτισης'' μπαταριων εκτος των προδιαγραφων τους ειναι επικινδυνη γι αυτο και συνεστησα προσοχη.

2.Αν μια μπαταρια εχει αποφορτιστει δεν ειναι απαραιτητα αχρηστη...

3.ΠΟΤΕ δεν ανοιγουμε ή τρυπαμε μπαταριες ή οποιαδηποτε συσκευη που περιεχει λιθιο...
Το Li ειναι εξαιρετικα δραστικο μεταλλο και θα αντιδρασει με τους υδρατμους ,το Ο2 ακομα και με το αζωτο του αερα παραγωντας μεγαλες ποσοτητες θερμοτητας, αεριων και αλλων χημικων.

4.*Ξαναλεω* οτι τη συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια την εχω πραγματοποιησει *ο ιδιος* σε αρκετες *δικες μου* περιπτωσεις (αφηνω απεξω την περιπτωση του τεχνικου) και πετυχε σε ολες.Απο κει και περα καθενας λαμβανει υποψιν του τη δικη του περιπτωση ,το πιθανο ρισκο και τις δυνατοτητες του και πραττει αναλογα.

----------


## nikoskourtis

κι εγω ειχα σκαρφιστει την ιδεα ενος δυνατου σοκ για να ξυπνησει καποτε μια μπαταρια απο ενα κινητο. Της ειχα δωσει 10 Βολτ περιπου γιατι με λιγοτερα προσπαθουσα και δεν ξυπναγε. Αν φοβαστε πιθανη εκρηξη, συνδεστε με καποιο τροπο 2 μακρια καλωδια στη μπαταρια και μετα τα ακρα των καλωδιων βαλτε τα σε τροφοδοτικο. Εγω αφησα τα 10 βολτ για 15 δευτερολεπτα περιπου. Μεατα εβαλα τη μπαταρια στο κινητο και αυτη αρχισε να φορτιζει κανονικα.Παντα προσεχουμε την πολικοτητα. Απο την πρωτη φορα που μου ηρθε η ιδεα το εχω κανει σε 2-3 κινητα φιλων που τα ειχαν σε αχρηστια 3-4 χρονια. Ολες τις φορες η μπαταρια ξυπνησε.

----------


## leosedf

10 είναι υπερβολικά, δεν το συνιστώ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.
4,5V είναι υπέρ αρκετά, συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ αναλυτή (όχι κατι σαβούρες που κυκλοφορούν εδώ) μπαταριών για να κάνει τη δουλειά και να δώ πιθανή βλάβη αλλα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις συνδέεις απλά το φορτιστή.
Ολα αυτά γίνονται λόγω του οτι το κινητό 8έλει πάνω απο 3.2V για να αρχίσει να δείχνει οτι φορτίζει. Η το αφήνεις στο φορτιστή ή στον αναλυτή.

----------

